# Full detail product list



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going to give the car a full detail in a few weeks and just wanted to ask if i have missed anything off :

Meguiars G220v2 Dual Action Polisher
Dodo Juice - Born Slippy 500ml 
Sonus Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay pkg/2 
Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Finishing Pad x2
Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Cutting Pad x2
Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" Polishing Pad x2
Lake Country - Hydrotech 4" Finishing Pad x2
Lake Country - Hydrotech 4" Cutting Pad x2
Lake Country - Hydrotech 4" Polishing Pad x2
Backing plate 75mm and 125mm
Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) - 1 litre
Menzerna Power Finish (PO203S) - 1 litre 
Menzerna Super Finish (PO106FA) - 1 litre
Wolf's Chemicals - Deironizer (Brake Duster) x2
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard 
1-inch round Wheel and Detail brush 
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator 
Two-Way Mini Detail Brush 
3M 3434 Masking Tape x5
Autobright Detailing Buckets with grit guards x3
insta finish green apple air freshener
Supernatural Foam Finger - Wax Applicators Pkg/2 
Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt 
Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush 25" x 36" x2
Large drying towels x5
Small drying towels x40
Monza Microfibre Alloy Wheel 
Carpro Iron x
Autosmart Tardis
Megs Apc
Banana Hyper Concentrated Gloss Shampoo
Cherry snow foam and some autobright snow foam
Autoglym metal polish
00 grade fine wire wool
Autoglym HD wax
Chemical guys crème glaze
Poorboys natural look dresser
Autoglym super resin polish
Autoglym tar remover 
Turtle wax tyre dresser
Autobright wax applicator










































Sorry for the long thread just want to make sure i havent missed anything off

Thanks Kallum :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Water .....you going to need water


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that's a great haul you have got there


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection mate.

Missing an exterior dressing .


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Nice collection mate.
> 
> Missing an exterior dressing .


Thanks mate, what would you recommend?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kallum_m said:


> Thanks mate, what would you recommend?


My current favourite is CarPro PERL...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/carpro-perl-coat-protectant-500ml/prod_932.html


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> My current favourite is CarPro PERL...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/carpro-perl-coat-protectant-500ml/prod_932.html


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Blimey

Makes my 2 buckets, grit guard, shampoo, SRP, wax, wheel cleaner, applicator pads, a couple of MF mitts, MF drying towel and a handful of MF clothes look a bit puny...


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see a glass cleaner or glass sealant.


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

audigex said:


> Blimey
> 
> Makes my 2 buckets, grit guard, shampoo, SRP, wax, wheel cleaner, applicator pads, a couple of MF mitts, MF drying towel and a handful of MF clothes look a bit puny...


I had very little 4 months ago but it soon grows because of this club :lol:



svended said:


> I don't see a glass cleaner or glass sealant.


I have just got GTechniq G1, G2, and G4 :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You'll maybe need a protective item for your genitalia.

If my wife saw that I bought that much in such a short space of time, her pointy size 4's would connect sharply with my tadger at somewhere approaching the speed of sound.


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> You'll maybe need a protective item for your genitalia.
> 
> If my wife saw that I bought that much in such a short space of time, her pointy size 4's would connect sharply with my tadger at somewhere approaching the speed of sound.


:lol: she hates the car and my cleaning addiction. So its best i don't tell her.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

kallum_m said:


> I had very little 4 months ago but it soon grows because of this club :lol:
> 
> *I have just got GTechniq G1, G2, and G4 *:thumb:


That'll do perfect. :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

My collection is slowly getting that big lol:

Megs Gel Shampoo
Megs Quik Wax
Megs Quik detailer
Megs Ultimate Polish
Megs Ultimate Compound
Megs Endurance Gel
Iron X
TR.IX
AF Oblitarate
AF Finale
AF Spritz
Gtechnig G1,G2, G4
Gtechniq P1
Gtechniq L1
AG Fast Glass
AG Interior Shampoo
Megs Clay bar
5 x Megs foam applicator
2 x megs MF's
4 x drying towels
Various MF's
2 buckets
Karcher hose amd attchments
Noodle mitt
Vikan wheel brush 
3 x detail brushes
2 x Megs bottles filled with AS G101
and finally.....i have just ordered a DAS 6 and pads!!

Phew thats a lot... the missus would kill me lol:doublesho


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

kallum_m said:


> :lol: she hates the car and my cleaning addiction. So its best i don't tell her.


Had to clean at mine this afternoon cus if i took it to hers to do and wax this weekend? she's only moan

You forgot kettle and brews to keep you going through your work


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

far to much imo


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

billybob9351 said:


> far to much imo


All of the products listed have been used at least once and since then have bought a bit more, personally i dont think you can have too much


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Kobeone said:


> My collection is slowly getting that big lol:
> 
> Megs Gel Shampoo
> Megs Quik Wax
> ...


Nice collection there mate :thumb:


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Had to clean at mine this afternoon cus if i took it to hers to do and wax this weekend? she's only moan
> 
> You forgot kettle and brews to keep you going through your work


started working on the car today and the missus moaned all day but kept me going with some brews so didn't complain


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

All I will say is be really careful on the black bits.....the black paint is really soft....
I wouldnt touch it with a machine ( I dont have a machine but if i did)

Should looks stunning when its done...

I know the RS wheels are a pain but I have found a cheap $2 1" paint brush from Bunnings ( B&Q) and some CG Diablo gel does the trick for the tight corners.
I know you have bought a special brush for it...but a paint brush works a treat!

If that big blue thing is for cleaning the rear of the wheels you may find that this is a better option...I had one similar to you and found that it wasnt as effective as this type










and yes its a thread revival!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

some IPA maybe?


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Got some new wash mitts 2 for £15 great price and all hand made with lambs wool
(pic taken on top of laptop to show size)


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

What the wife doesn't know won't hurt her


----------



## Mailman (Jan 28, 2010)

Been looking on here for a while prob just me can anyone recommend a place to get a detail brush from? 

I have a brush to clean my alloys but i mean around door sills, boot sills etc.. I see the professional detailers using them too sometimes around door handles too... You guys must know what i mean lol and where can i get one??


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Try mark at Autobrite direct


----------

